# How many miles does your NB have?



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey gals and fellas -
Just curious to know how many miles your NBs have?
Me first - 153k / 2001 1.8T Auto.... hoping it will go beyond 200k.








Edit: Check this out, folks... TDI NB with 900k !!! 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...ge=10 











_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 2:19 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*

2000 1.8t, 69,800 miles.
Although, my new engine only has about 300 miles on it.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (pdoel)*

99 with 72k but the last 3 years i would say i did only 4k miles.
it use to be a daily driver at one point in time...


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (FastAndFurious)*

1998 2.0 with 98k. Runs like a champ.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (blksabbath)*

01 1.8t bought new 82k on it.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (water&air)*

'98 with 150K 
still on original brakes and clutch


----------



## yelojkt (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Amsterdam087)*

2000 Reflex Yellow 1.8T 5speed. 177490


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (yelojkt)*

2000 1.8t black 122996


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (tscbmxer92)*

2003 mellow yellow convertible with 55,400 milles....
I picked up the last 7k miles or so from snowboarding all winter and driving 60 total miles from my house to the ski resort, almost every other day


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (mspastrygurl)*

haha 01 bought it with 68,xxx 2 years ago now im at 108,xxx gotta love the 70 mile one way commute i do to school and then back again mon-friday


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*

Just turned 180081 on my 98.


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (dr_spock)*

'98 with 230K, going up at a weekly clip of 1k. My commute blows.








But....
TDI FTW!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_'98 with 230K, going up at a weekly clip of 1k. My commute blows.









But....
TDI FTW!

lol mine too, 100+ miles a day. good thing i don't have to drive my beetle everyday.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_'98 with 230K, going up at a weekly clip of 1k. My commute blows.








But....
TDI FTW!

manual transmission I assume?


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_
manual transmission I assume?

yezzur


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (bigsexyTDI)*

'02 TS w/ 98k bought w/ 78k I think.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (PzwoTDI)*

99 2.0 GLS bought new 11/1998. 53,4XX miles right now. Pretty dang good for 10 years. I got 52k out of the original rotors and pads too.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*

2003 with 139k








my 1992 jetta has 86k though


----------



## Alisha (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (kitty)*

2003 46,570


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Alisha)*

1998 with 60k on her


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (VR6BUG)*

98 2.0 manual 145000


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (silvervwbeetle)*

2004 NB TDI Auto with 95,457 I click on 101-150k by mistake


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

'03 GLX hatch; 58k miles


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Kevin Rowley)*

got my e-bay beetle in sept '07 with 129k. has 136k now and runs great!!!


----------



## cmitchelli (Jan 10, 2005)

'01 1.8t standard trans orig clutch 184,000 miles and strong


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (cmitchelli)*

206k and still running like a champ.
Replaced the head at 180k.


----------



## PixieStix5spd (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

2001 2.0 Manual - 95.5k (bought with +/-82.5k 12/14/07)


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*

damn, i guess i have the only low mileage one


----------



## ZumaUma (Mar 11, 2009)

249K on a 2002 Wooo Hooooo


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (ZumaUma)*

62,000 miles and up till recently been as reliable as bricks.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (eunos94)*

just took this a little while ago


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (kitty)*

'99 with 143K. Probably only put 500 miles on it in the past year though as I have a '07 rabbit which I put 39k on in one year.


----------



## Ln'z bug (Feb 13, 2007)

223700 give or take a few hundred







2001 1.8t, bought new, original clutch, & exhaust


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*

84,000-ish.
'98 2.0, 5-spd, purchased new in Sept. 1998. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (UFC_Champ_Scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UFC_Champ_Scott* »_206k and still running like a champ.
Replaced the head at 180k.

why was the head replaced?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (Ln'z bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ln’z bug* »_223700 give or take a few hundred







2001 1.8t, bought new, original clutch, & exhaust

Here's hoping mine will go the distance as yours.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: (Cadenza_7o)*

115k miles, 3 trips across the country, 3 clutches, and soon a new turbo. It's only left me stranded 1 time (cheap @$$ vacuum hoses), but its still going strong.


----------



## Blugg2 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*

140k + miles, not checked recently 1.6 tin top
Dam those VW Shows








Oh no








Start of the Show season again over here in the U.K. best rack up some more mileage..
Not a fair distance show go'er me..
" But it's 100 miles away "
And ???????
Guess you need to Love the Beetle to go to all the Shows through the Summer


----------



## rl in NJ (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*

01 110K original timing belt


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (rl in NJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rl in NJ* »_01 110K original timing belt









thats nothing to be proud of, get that belt done asap.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (rl in NJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rl in NJ* »_01 110K original timing belt









WTF are you waiting for it to break or something?!? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Make an appointment asap to get the belt and waterpump changed.


----------



## dsleggett (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*

35,123. --2001 GLS Turbo purchased in 2003 with about 12,000 miles.--


_Modified by dsleggett at 6:03 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## rl in NJ (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
WTF are you waiting for it to break or something?!? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Make an appointment asap to get the belt and waterpump changed.

please send me some money so i can change my timing belt thank you


----------



## dloos (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*

I just took my beetle in for its 120,000 service yesterday.
2000 Yellow and Black 1.8T 5-speed, APR chip, Neuspeed Exhaust, Neuspeed Air Intake, 18 inch wheels.


----------



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (dloos)*

174,xxx, Bought it with 139,xxx about 18 months ago







2.0


----------



## anit_x (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re:*

141xxx on my 2000 New Beetle.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (rl in NJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rl in NJ* »_01 110K original timing belt









Dude... you beat me by 5k on the original belt. 
Get it replaced though.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWBugman00* »_115k miles, 3 trips across the country, 3 clutches, and soon a new turbo. It's only left me stranded 1 time (cheap @$$ vacuum hoses), but its still going strong.

3 clutches.... hmmm, are VW clutches low quality or are you robbing banks?


----------



## DubbinTopless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (Cadenza_7o)*

43K '04 1.8t bought used this year!--thinking I need to do the timing belt and water pump before I drive cross country!


----------



## rl in NJ (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinTopless)*

did the timing belt today, you guys talked me into it.
I need some lightly used shocks to go along with my slightly used eibach sport springs.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_
3 clutches.... hmmm, are VW clutches low quality or are you robbing banks?

Stock 1.8t clutches are crap. The 1st one burnt out at 18k miles (i bought the car at 12k), the 2nd wasn't quite burnt, but it was starting to slip when the car hit 100k, and now I'm on my 3rd. I went with the 228mm clutch the 2nd and 3rd times with lightened flywheels, and the clutches held well.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

just hit 160,000 mi... '01 1.8T auto... 1.0 bar chip


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

586,000 km. Original clutch. Original exhaust. Doesn't burn oil yet.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*

'02 Turbo S with 39,700.
From the looks of the posts here, it's got a long life ahead of it!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Just hit 110k... 03.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

2000 NB TDI
I'll be rolling 400,000 km by end of the year if all goes well. 380,000 and counting. Original Clutch and nearly everything else. Just replaced turbo as preventative maintenance before it self destructs, seals were slowly starting to leak. Original Rear rotors







Replacement rotors should be on her soon when i get time those things are pretty worn.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Whoa, another high mileage Bug!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*

69,903










_Modified by TightDub at 4:38 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## R.L. Burnside (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (TightDub)*

137,500


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_Whoa, another high mileage Bug!

From Ontario Canada too


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

...for any skeptics.


----------



## DeJoy (May 28, 2009)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*

2007 with 60K...that's right 6 with 4 zeros. I like cruising...


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*

105k and just lost the third coil pack. Still have 1 original left to change out. 1.8T with 5-speed. No major hassles at all, but of course I'm a bit more hands on than most drivers....


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (zeusenergy)*

12,300 since bought new in 3/09.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (hippierob)*

oh noes you didint..
thats a ton of miles so far


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
thats a ton of miles so far










i do about 80 miles a day at least, with the occasional 150ish days....
i traded in an '03 1.8T GTI with 105K cause i just felt it was gonna start needing some expensive maintenance and shop time, and its our only car......
but the gti was kept so sweet.....all it needed was a second buffing of the headlight lenses to look brand new.....someone ended up with a nice higher mileage ride...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (bandi53)*

Wow!!! Everything original on the car?

_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_








...for any skeptics.


----------



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

2000 New Beetle TDI 5-speed, 181,130 miles. Just titled and registered it today!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (TWHansen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWHansen* »_








2000 New Beetle TDI 5-speed, 181,130 miles. Just titled and registered it today!

181k... it's properly broken-in for ya!


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

My Bug had just over *173k* miles on it when I sold it in 2008.
That same engine now powers a Jetta that was rebuilt in Kentucky! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lolalicious (Nov 18, 2009)

something like 181-185k.
Because TDI's can last forevaaar :3


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_Wow!!! Everything original on the car?


Total repairs have been:
Steering rack
2 sets of ball joints
Starter
One battery
Lots of tires
4 sets of brakes
L. control arm bushing
Trailing arm bushings
front struts, rear shocks
I'm pretty satisfied with it so far... lol


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_
Total repairs have been:
Steering rack
2 sets of ball joints
Starter
One battery
Lots of tires
4 sets of brakes
L. control arm bushing
Trailing arm bushings
front struts, rear shocks
I'm pretty satisfied with it so far... lol

That's excellent!!! 
Was the trailing arm bushing costly & difficult to replace?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (Cadenza_7o)*

deleted


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 2:22 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## peabody58 (Nov 2, 2006)

Our 2000 NB GLS manual has 183,000 miles and still humming along. Last month we finally replaced the clutch. 
Have replaced Mass/Flow sensor, battery, starter, tires, water pump, timing belt, rear brakes, ECM, bunch of little things around 80K under extended warranty. Amazed how well the last 100K miles have held up.


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: How many miles does your NB have? (Cadenza_7o)*

2003 1.8t = 38,000


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_
That's excellent!!! 
Was the trailing arm bushing costly & difficult to replace? 

I forget how much I paid for the bushings, the price wasn't too obscene. Maybe $130 for the pair? 
They were a bit of a pain to install, but I still did it in my garage at home.
I'm going to be doing them again soon (Car is off the road for the winter now), I figure it'll be a good time since I'm putting lowering springs in.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Update...*

Clocked 30k-mi since start of thread... 

184xxx miles / 1.8T 1.0 Bar / Auto 

Anyone around or over 200k-mi?


----------



## alexrh (Oct 18, 2009)

33315 miles on my 2006 NBC


----------



## BigfoxPye (Mar 20, 2011)

My 1998 New Beetle has 97,000 Miles on it and purrs like a kitten


----------



## grocer (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought a 2000 with 111K on it and a 2002 with 189K on it...both 2.0/auto...so, yes, there are ones nearing 200K out there that are still running decently...


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

I Have an 03 convertible with 98,900k miles, im hoping to reach 200k or more with it


----------



## stomperz71 (Jul 30, 2009)

'03 TDI 5-Speed 
321,700 miles 

Still looks and runs like it did at say 75,000 miles! Still a daily driver at 135 miles a day!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

stomperz71 said:


> '03 TDI 5-Speed
> 321,700 miles
> 
> Still looks and runs like it did at say 75,000 miles! Still a daily driver at 135 miles a day!


Wow.... Cool beans!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

My '01 is 1k short of 200,000 miles.


----------



## haroldpo (Aug 3, 2011)

2000 1.8T auto=80K


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

2002 1.8T 6 spd = 104k.


----------



## Aceituna (Mar 5, 2012)

'Blu' had 100,407mi the the day I adopted him:


----------



## Patmeat (Mar 23, 2011)

01 1.8 224657.


----------



## Skaterxjimi (Jul 9, 2008)

197k on my 99 New beetle 2.0 original Clutch.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Lost my '99 in August with exactly 101,750 on her. She was a 2.0 5-speed that I got in April of '05. Loved that little car. Was hoping to see her to 200k+  Stupid Prius drivers...:banghead:


----------



## ekibobrut1 (Dec 10, 2001)

*low mileage '98*

bought a '98 in November of 2010, with 14,758 miles on it. Dealer service records appear to verify the lo miles...only had 5,000 miles on it in 2003. Appears to have been someone's extra car for just running around town. 
I'm up to 25,000 miles now. Everything is running ok. I will probably do the timing belt service soon because of its age.


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

a hair over 325,000 miles (523,000 KM). 

and we are not easy on it. :laugh: 

Lifted 1998 VW New Beetle TDI Off Road Adventures Video Playlist


----------



## LostMrblz (Mar 31, 2012)

*2001 148k+*

used as courier vehicle 200 miles daily


----------



## MatteoLC (Dec 22, 2005)

Just hit 140K miles tonight...1999 2.0L 5spd man. 

A million little nagging problems, but RUNNING great!!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*200k...*

My '01 NB 1.8T just passed the 200,000 miles today!!! Original motor & tranny. 

Needs to put up a Piggy Bank and collect a down payment for a 2017 Beetle.


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to say, I'm encouraged by the number of high-mileage NBs here. 

I'm still waiting to find the "right one"


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

Just hit this a few days ago, I'm thinking about a fiat for a winter car or prolly another beetle whenever the new convertibles come out


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

105,200 when adopted and now at 106,300 in the first 29 days. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7399200528


----------



## nyscowarren (Oct 15, 2010)

02 GTI 337 126k , has annoying exhaust leak ticking but runs strong!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Just reached:


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

178,000....chronic CEL


----------



## tihol (Jan 5, 2005)

'99 2.0 manual
309K kms, original clutch, 2X T-belt swap, next job is steering rack


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

2000 1.8T with about 150k...
Currently under the knife...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6098853-2000-Beetle-Turbo-BAJA-Build...-Stay-Tuned-)


----------



## wpanhandler (Aug 15, 2011)

2007 with 168,000 electrical parts challenged miles. mechanically works ok though.


----------



## Ganton (Aug 2, 2013)

2003 1.8 TS: just turned 50K.


----------



## latcatin (Sep 3, 2012)

*2001 NB 12 years young*

Mine just turned 88,000. It only had 62k when I bought it 2 years ago.


----------

